# buying a beach bar in greece



## nancysheridan

i'm looking to buy a beach bar business in greece and would like to know if anyone has any info on how to start going about it. I have worked in the restaurant and bar industry for some time and would like to branch out by myself. the main things that concern me are greek law and the actual process of purchase. if anyone has any info or advice it would be much appreciated!


----------



## o.vsimpson

*exchange of info*



nancysheridan said:


> i'm looking to buy a beach bar business in greece and would like to know if anyone has any info on how to start going about it. I have worked in the restaurant and bar industry for some time and would like to branch out by myself. the main things that concern me are greek law and the actual process of purchase. if anyone has any info or advice it would be much appreciated!


Hi Nancy,

I am in the same situation as you so maybe we could exchange any info that we find out in the hope that we can help one another reach the same goal?

Vicky


----------



## nancysheridan

o.vsimpson said:


> Hi Nancy,
> 
> I am in the same situation as you so maybe we could exchange any info that we find out in the hope that we can help one another reach the same goal?
> 
> Vicky


No worries, what kind of thing are you looking into and where?


----------



## CHEFX

*Beach bar*



nancysheridan said:


> i'm looking to buy a beach bar business in greece and would like to know if anyone has any info on how to start going about it. I have worked in the restaurant and bar industry for some time and would like to branch out by myself. the main things that concern me are greek law and the actual process of purchase. if anyone has any info or advice it would be much appreciated!


I worked at the peligoni club in northern Zante 07 08. A private members club for the chelsea and kensington crowd. We had a greek woman from the island who is legal and qualified person , She did all our buying and legal work she is very trustwurthy and local. From volumes..I was the exec chef and back again to zante next summer. My greek friend and his english wife own the Jungle bar next to the beach in Alkes. I can hook you up with them if you wish....Brian Moore


----------



## sakias1

nancysheridan said:


> i'm looking to buy a beach bar business in greece and would like to know if anyone has any info on how to start going about it. I have worked in the restaurant and bar industry for some time and would like to branch out by myself. the main things that concern me are greek law and the actual process of purchase. if anyone has any info or advice it would be much appreciated!


I have a wonderful Beach Bar-Restaurant for sale.


----------



## Costas_GB_and_GR

Hello Brian, I would be interested in finding out a bit more about the Private members club..Interested in expanding it to Kefalonia?


----------



## Heather on her travels

*This video link about running a beach bar may help*



nancysheridan said:


> i'm looking to buy a beach bar business in greece and would like to know if anyone has any info on how to start going about it. I have worked in the restaurant and bar industry for some time and would like to branch out by myself. the main things that concern me are greek law and the actual process of purchase. if anyone has any info or advice it would be much appreciated!


Hi Nancy

I did a video interview with Rob Wallace who runs a beach bar on Zakynthos - he may be willing to give you the advice you need. You should be able to contact him through his Flickr account - links on the article

You can see it on my blog at Heatheronhertravels(dot)com on July 12 2008 (sorry website won't let me post direct link)

Best wishes
Heather


----------



## jos77

*beachbar still for sale?*



sakias1 said:


> I have a wonderful Beach Bar-Restaurant for sale.


dear saskias,

is the beachbar-restaurant still for sale?
If so would you give me than some details about the bar.


----------



## jojo

I'm closing this post because its over two years old and you need to be a premium account holder to advertise now


----------

